# Sprinkler Design to large for Rainbird to Handle - 300' Yard



## jordanM (12 mo ago)

Hello,

I submitted a request into rainbird for a design for our yard. I got an email back stating:
*The drawing received does not allow us to properly design your system. Your property size does not fit within our design template. Our design service is restricted to a maximum yard size of 240' x 300'. By using the drawing scales: 1"=10', 1"=20'or 1"=30' , your entire drawing must fit within only one of the 8"x10" format on the 8-1/2"x11" graph paper supplied. Should you decide to move ahead with a design for part of your property, please redraw or limit the areas to be irrigated.
*Required water flow for an effective sprinkler system is 8 GPM to 24 GPM. With a lower water flow, we calculate numerous valves/zones will be required, and design rules and regulations do not recommend higher water flows. Please redo your flow test to verify this is the actual number. Make sure you do the test as close as possible to the water source and with no other water being used at the same time. If you obtain a different water flow measurement please reply and let us know.

Any help would be great designing this system or correcting the errors that rainbird stated above so that I can get this designed. These are the documents that I submitted:


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

I can't see your pictures. I would suggest using the "add image to post" button rather than linking from google.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

Ditto


----------

